# E-Sys compare FDL



## clocKwize (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey,

I was wondering, is there some way in E-Sys to compare the default FDL values of every module as they would be in the VO, against whats actually applied to modules in the car?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clocKwize said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was wondering, is there some way in E-Sys to compare the default FDL values of every module as they would be in the VO, against whats actually applied to modules in the car?
> 
> Cheers


Your best bet is to use TokenMaster' NCD CAFD Tool:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668

You can compare the as FDL Coded .NCD file to its original VO Coded .NCD file, and easily see what is different.


----------



## clocKwize (Mar 15, 2016)

That looks like just the ticket. How do I export all the NCD/CAFD currently on my ECU, and also how to export them for what would be on the VO. 

E-Sys is a bit user unfriendly and I don't want to break my car by accident haha.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clocKwize said:


> That looks like just the ticket. How do I export all the NCD/CAFD currently on my ECU, and also how to export them for what would be on the VO.
> 
> E-Sys is a bit user unfriendly and I don't want to break my car by accident haha.


Read all ECU, and then each ecu CAFD will have corresponding .NCD file with same name as CAFD in C:\Data\CAF folder. You VO Code it, move .ncd files to 1 folder. You have to read ECU in FDL Coded State and VO Coded States for comparison. Each time you read ECU, you need to copy corresponding .NCD file from C:\Data\CAF folder. to one folder and then reread ECU after coding changes and copy the .NCD file to another folder, as they have the same exact name.


----------



## clocKwize (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice one, I'll give it a go  I did a bit of coding about a year ago and can't remember for the life of me what I changed, but don't really want to have to work it out again


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TokenMaster's tool is great and I use all the time. Another option to use in conjunction can be found here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6888638&postcount=1


----------



## clocKwize (Mar 15, 2016)

Great, thanks guys. I used the post linked by Almaretto to get default NCDs and then manaully went through the ECU ones and read coding data and copied them out of CAF folder.

Be great if TokenMasters tool could compare all of them at the same time and report each one in a text file for future use like:

KOMBI:
BLAH_BLAH Was: 00 Now: 01
...

CIC:
CAT_CAT: Was: 01 Now: 00

Etc.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

clocKwize said:


> Great, thanks guys. I used the post linked by Almaretto to get default NCDs and then manaully went through the ECU ones and read coding data and copied them out of CAF folder.
> 
> Be great if TokenMasters tool could compare all of them at the same time and report each one in a text file for future use like:
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Glad it worked out.

Re Master Comparison: I think it would be pretty complicated and a big drawn out list, depending on the number of differences, to load up everything and compare. I kind of like the way it is. Other sections, like SVT-CAFD, will show changes across multiple modules.

The only thing I wish for more is to be able to search Funktion parameters across all ECU's, expanding on the first NCD / CAFD tab.


----------

